# Advice on how to leave him



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Help? I have no idea how to walk away. First, we rent our house. (at least we dont have to fight over it later) I don't know if I want to move out or if I should ask him to go. I don't know if I should even ask him to go but rather chuck his things out in the yard and change the locks. Or if I should move out one day while he is at work and let him come home to an empty house. No family. Do I tell him I'm leaving or just leave? Any advice from someone who left would be so appreciated!


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

Not sure if the lease is in both of your names? I guess it would depend on the laws in your state, I am thinking if the lease is in BOTH of your names, you may not be able to kick him out, maybe have him sign off on the lease, you would have to contact your landlord and ask him. Thing is if both of your names are on the lease and you leave, you are still responsible for helping make the rental payment.

Can you afford to live on your own right now?


----------



## SaffronPower (Mar 6, 2011)

Don't know enough particulars, but it's probably always a good thing to get yourself to a lawyer and get prepared.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

^^ Yep. Always. You need to research this well and good if you have decided you are completely done. Have a plan. 

Also, stick to one thread only. It gets confusing when one person posts several/makes it hard to follow.


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

I would sit him down and tell him that you are leaving the relationship and then work out who will leave and what the future will hold for the two of you........
good luck and sorry you have come to this.


----------

